# This baby is coming to me soon...



## veepee (Apr 19, 2004)

3 weeks to go...


----------



## veepee (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's the test drive car i fell in love with...


----------



## dontblink04 (Jun 1, 2005)

i love those cars...dont know much about them though


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: This baby is coming to me soon... (veepee)*

Going to order one soon too... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
RS 2.0T, black-magic, fully equipped (w/o NAV).
Just waiting for MY 2007 since this will bring some new gimmicks that I don't want to miss.


----------



## dmac1969vrs (May 2, 2006)

Nice cars , £17500 in the UK , £2000 more than the Octavia I vRS was , I do love them in Race blue or Yellow!!


----------



## ReDGTI2EnVy (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: This baby is coming to me soon... (veepee)*

how come they don't have those in the US? car's beautiful


----------



## veepee (Apr 19, 2004)

Got it finally last week.
Awesome ride. 2.0TFSI is cool. I love it. I took a 600km ride with it last weekend andI'm even more in love with this car now.
Amazing is, that it has all the extras (exl. navi) as standard. Xenon, automatic climate, rain sensor, auto dimming mirrors, tyre pressure alarms etc.etc. Not to mention VAG 2.0TFSI + lovered suspension + full sport interior. The list goes on.
And impressive enough, it's 25% cheaper than Golf GTI with similar goodies








There was a comparison in local car magazine with Skoda Superb, Skoda Octavia , VW Jetta & VW Passat. All with 2.0 FSI exept Superb with 1.8T (150hp). Results: 1: Superb & Octavia , 3: Jetta , 4: Passat


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (veepee)*

Just pics of the beauty
































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veepee (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (brabusGTI)*

Just like my wife's car. Even the same color. We don't have navi, but the rest is as standard.
Here's our beauty:


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (veepee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veepee* »_Just like my wife's car. Even the same color. We don't have navi, but the rest is as standard.
Here's our beauty:









What a great looking car! Enjoy it..... Wish we got these here in the US..


----------



## vweepee (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_What a great looking car! Enjoy it..... 

Tnx. It will soon get KW coilovers & tint , so...


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I like the interior a lot!


----------



## R32BOi (May 9, 2006)

does anybody know what 1/4 mile time does this car do Octavia RS?? and 0-60 times??


----------



## R32BOi (May 9, 2006)

and if any performance websites


----------



## veepee (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (R32BOi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32BOi* »_does anybody know what 1/4 mile time does this car do Octavia RS?? and 0-60 times??

0-100km/h is 7.3s and 1/4 mile is propably little bit slower that Golf GTI 2.0TFSI (since octavia is heavier).
It sure is fast enoung, though


----------



## veepee (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (veepee)*

And I will consider very carefully changing my Golf V 2.0TDI to New Octavia RS TDI , which is coming soon. It's an upgrade for std 2.0TDI (140hp) to 170hp (350Nm).
8.5sec 0-100km/h and 53mpg in the same packet... not bad
















Not to mention the reserve in that engine up to 230hp / 500Nm by chipping


----------



## Cyrre (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (veepee)*

Actually its closer to 7 flat. Some journalists experimented with starting rpm and found that aprox 2000ish rpm gave it much better figure.
Had mine chipped here in sweden and it gave ~250hp and ~390Nm.
Would be closer to 6.5 now


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Cyrre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cyrre* »_Had mine chipped here in sweden and it gave ~250hp and ~390Nm.

Hard to believe...
1.) The transmission used in the Octavia is spec'ed for max. 350 Nm.
2.) To achieve a power above 240 HP you need a different fueal pump and it's also suggested to do other hardware mods.


----------



## Cyrres (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

http://www.bsrab.se/bilder/_/ev_867_1_l.png/ 
Thats figures with 98 octane....


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice picture but that's no real dyno run, nor does it proof anything except that a company is able to make nice dyno-like looking charts.
Stilll and as said, the 2 points mentioned above do apply and this is reality shown in all specs and documents related to the 2.0T and the Octavia.


----------



## KirDrem (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (Cyrres)*

I am considering part exchanging my Passat to Skoda Octavia vRS Combi and i was wondering if anybody who owns the car could right a few comments about it?
Do you like the car?
Is it easy to live with?
I testdrow it a few times already and i love the performance but the problem is that after owning 2005 Passat B6 i feel that it lacks in comfort and noise levels are high on high speeds and we intend to use the car not only for high speed runs and crazy cornering but also as a family car to carry a wife and a baby


----------



## veepee (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (KirDrem)*

It's absolutely more car for the money than Passat, but as you said a bit more noisy. Compared to Golf V , Octavia is more quiet. I would consider Octavia not to be too noisy overall.
But all the things you get for the money. Size of the Passat with price of Golf








I was counting the Passat price with same options than Octavia Combi vRS. Passat was around 50k€ (2.0T Variant) while Octavia was 33k€.
Biiiig difference.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (veepee)*

Size is different for Octavia and Passat, same for the available engines. For example the Passat TDI engines come with compensation shafts, which the Octavia as a Golf class model will never get. There are many many options available in the Passat which the Octavia will never get or at least not get in the foreseable future, talking about stuff like adaptive (curve) light here and a very good integrated telephone - the options here in the Octavia are easily said horrible.
*The Passat is definitly one level up, in space and impression.*
Drive a Passat highline and compare it to an RS - been there done that - and you will see the real difference. Of course when you compare a lowline Passat with a RS the Passat looses.
Back to the original topic now, I don't think this is an O² RS vs. Passat thread.


----------



## veepee (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Yup. As you said, whwn comparing what you get for the money - RS wins. If you shovel more money to Passat , you'll get a better car. Simple as that.
Passat is bigger in outer diameters and sligthly bigger in seats, but Octavia has bigger trunk. However when I put drivers seat in positin for me (I'm 185cm tall) I can easily fit into back seat behind driver's seat.








Yes. and telephones (Nokias - of course) are in the pocket


----------



## KirDrem (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (veepee)*

Was asking official tuners here in Finland and yes it seems it is the engine can be remapped to 248HP easily with 350HM of torque so it shaves approx. a sec from accel. time from 0-100.
I think that will be the first mode i will do after the car is run in.
By the way I have bought the car, should be here in two weeks
Cyrre: By the way what the remapping have done to the car, do you feel the difference, is it still easy to drive slow and comfortable. I have a family and most of the time they will be in the car.


----------



## Cyrres (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (KirDrem)*

BSR kept the momentum limiter on first and second gear because of the high torque, dunno if they upped it a bit but it feels more.
They aslo shaved a deciliter of the consumption. Better milage/liter and alot more power








And concerning your family and their comforts id say its all up to you how you treat the left pedal.
Saftey wise id say its a safer car becasuse of the less time spent overtaking other cars


----------



## KirDrem (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (Cyrres)*

Did it effect acceleration time in some specs it says that they go down to 6.6sec to 100km\h for a Combi RS does it feel right?


----------



## Cyrres (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (KirDrem)*

I have no figures to back it up, But it "feels" alot faster.


----------



## KirDrem (Jun 2, 2006)

By the way veepee there will be one more blue vRS in two weeks in Tampere area although in Pirkkala







I think I saw your car in Koskikeskus sometime ago


----------



## veepee (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (KirDrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KirDrem* »_By the way veepee there will be one more blue vRS in two weeks in Tampere area although in Pirkkala







I think I saw your car in Koskikeskus sometime ago

Yep. There's always room for nice cars in our streets








And it's my wife's car. If I'm kind enough and obey my wife, I can drive it sometimes







I'll be normally "slowing down the traffic" with my 2.0 TDI Golf


----------



## KirDrem (Jun 2, 2006)

Got the car last week, enjoyinh every minute with it. The drive is very good, i do not know who i could live without a car like that before
But I really need more, more, more power, so i guess soon i am getting a remap of the engine.


----------



## Jetagli4 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (R32BOi)*

must be nice


----------



## Gone.T.eightI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Jetagli4)*

that things pretty


----------



## GTI-337 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (Gone.T.eightI)*

Love your Skoda....I learned to drive an a 74 Skoda 4door sedan.


----------



## vweepee (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (GTI-337)*

One of these?








Those 70s and 80s Skodan were not that good cars. My friend had one (early 80s) and he sais that going fast with that car was as hard as throwing a hammer handle first


----------



## dmac1969vrs (May 2, 2006)

Nice car , Race blue is awesome! Did you know next year the vRS will also be availible in White , and also for 2007 MY the brake callipers will be red instead of green!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (quailallstar)*

that car is SO nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (vweepee)*

so nice


----------



## KirDrem (Jun 2, 2006)

veepee: r u are selling your car? any problems with it?


----------



## veepee (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (KirDrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KirDrem* »_veepee: r u are selling your car? any problems with it?

No. I'm not.
There's no problem with that baby. It's only been rolling 3k though... 3k of pure fun


----------



## KirDrem (Jun 2, 2006)

ok I have just seen one being sold in Tampere. Blue RS with 250HP (probably the same BSR remap as yours).


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

I liked the older RS w/ the 1.8T
Hungary's autobahn police! LOL


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*

What's this, Pirkanmaa regional forum?







(Yes I'm from Tampere!)


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagunaroone* »_I liked the older RS w/ the 1.8T

Doesn't this come with the 2.0T FSI engine? Owning a chipped 1.8T right now, I can say the 2.0T is a improvement over the 1.8T. No more wipe-lash! The engine is so smooth. 
If/when I move back to Europe I said I would defintely buy a TDI. But, now I realized the money I save buying on a Skoda compared to a car like the V6 Passat TDI, I could still drive a gasoline car.


----------



## KirDrem (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

We should start having club meetings in Tampere


----------



## veepee (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (KirDrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KirDrem* »_We should start having club meetings in Tampere

Sure. In english?


----------



## KirDrem (Jun 2, 2006)

Well I do not speak Finnish very well yet


----------



## Octavia20VT (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Actually in Greece u can buy the Octavia RS in a version called Motorsport!!! U get 240Hp for 1000 Euros extra...Sweet!!!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Octavia20VT)*

Got a link?


----------



## Next_2_Nothing (Sep 20, 2006)

sexy car i hope you pick a lot of girls,casue you have a lots of room


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: (Octavia20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Octavia20VT* »_Actually in Greece u can buy the Octavia RS in a version called Motorsport!!! U get 240Hp for 1000 Euros extra...Sweet!!!

really? I gotta see this...
Send me a link pls! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (vweepee)*

that is a beautiful car


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

that car is hot!


----------



## CZVDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Octavia20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Octavia20VT* »_Actually in Greece u can buy the Octavia RS in a version called Motorsport!!! U get 240Hp for 1000 Euros extra...Sweet!!!

Haha but 1000 euros for a Greek is atleast 3 years of work.


----------



## VRoom-vroom (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (GTI-337)*

lol used to drive in those old skodas all the time


----------

